# PITH



## Sub Vet 10 (Jul 16, 2013)

What on Earth does this stand for?


----------



## robutacion (Jul 16, 2013)

Sub Vet 10 said:


> What on Earth does this stand for?



This, 
 

Cheers
George


----------



## BSea (Jul 16, 2013)

He might be referring to the PITH trade we're having.  It stands for *P*en *I*n *T*he *H*at.  Where people trade pens.  What some local clubs do is have a pen swap, and everyone throws a pen they made into a hat, and people draw one out.  Obviously we couldn't do that here, so we have some organized swaps and call them PITH swaps.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 16, 2013)

BSea said:


> He might be referring to the PITH trade we're having.  It stands for *P*en *I*n *T*he *H*at.  Where people trade pens.  What some local clubs do is have a pen swap, and everyone throws a pen they made into a hat, and people draw one out.  Obviously we couldn't do that here, so we have some organized swaps and call them PITH swaps.



Yes Bob, you can be perfectly correct, being me, my thoughts were "timber/wood"...!:wink::biggrin:  I did admit long ago that I run sawdust in my veins, I wonder if my brain is becoming sawdust, also...!:redface::bulgy-eyes:

Cheers
George


----------



## BSea (Jul 16, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Yes Bob, you can be perfectly correct, being me, my thoughts were "timber/wood"...!:wink::biggrin:  I did admit long ago that I run sawdust in my veins, I wonder if my brain is becoming sawdust, also...!:redface::bulgy-eyes:
> 
> Cheers
> George


I'm correct?!?!?  Do I win some of those awesome pen blanks?:biggrin:

I never have a clue to the wood/timber the come up with.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jul 17, 2013)

robutacion said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > He might be referring to the PITH trade we're having.  It stands for *P*en *I*n *T*he *H*at.  Where people trade pens.  What some local clubs do is have a pen swap, and everyone throws a pen they made into a hat, and people draw one out.  Obviously we couldn't do that here, so we have some organized swaps and call them PITH swaps.
> ...



I did mean the trade, but the extra info is always appreciated: thank you both


----------



## skiprat (Jul 17, 2013)

I think someone's taking the pith. :biggrin:


----------



## jsolie (Jul 17, 2013)

Could also be a type of hat.  Featured prominently in this short video clip: I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General - YouTube 

Now you'll get that tune stuck in your head for a while.  :music:  :biggrin:


----------

